# Snow Goose Video



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

Video is from a hunt in arkansas last spring on march 3rd. By 7:15 we had over 90. Finished the hunt with 112.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

great vid!


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

Hunted this past saturday in arkansas, used 600 decoys and most of the snows finished strong but some sunshine would've helped more snows finish.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

That is the sickest snow goose film I have ever seen. :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: Rainin' snows.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

NICE! :sniper:


----------

